# [X11-XORG] Xorg veut absolument s'installer ! (résolu)

## blondin

Bonjour à tous,

La question est dans le titre. Malgrés avoir mis -X dans ma variable USE, j'ai xorg et xterm qui veulent absolument s'installer alors que mon pc me sert de  serveur, je n'en ai donc pas besoin.

Merci,

Blondin.Last edited by blondin on Tue Mar 14, 2006 1:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## billiob

emerge -pvtuD world, et tu regardes quel programme veut xorg.

----------

## kernelsensei

il faut bien penser a désactiver gtk, qt, ... aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

opengl motif freetype

;p

----------

## blondin

J'ai fait ce que vous m'avez dit et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

J'approfondis un peu mon problème.

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-207  -Xaw3d -doc -toolbar -truetype +unicode 727 kB

```

Dans la ligne ci-dessus, on peut voir que xterm n'est pas encore installé ([ebuild  N    ]) mais qu'il le sera par le prochain emerge world.

Y-a t'il une solution pour qu'il ne s'installe pas ?

Avez-vous d'autres idées sur ce qui pourrai faire que xorg veuille s'installer ?

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

## truz

Si tu pouvais nous donner les programmes que tu cherches à installer et nous fournir le résultat de la commande 

```
emerge -ptv <ton prog>
```

 sans oublier l'indispensable 

```
emerge info
```

 on pourrait t'aider plus efficacement.

A+

----------

## nemo13

 *blondin wrote:*   

> Avez-vous d'autres idées sur ce qui pourrai faire que xorg veuille s'installer .

 

Pour Xorg ,il y a une certaine logique puisque xterm "veut" s'installer! et xterm a besoin d'un environnement X.

donc la question est plustôt Pourquoi xterm ??

tu peux tenter un 

```
equery depends xterm

[ Searching for packages depending on xterm... ]
```

bon sur ma machine ,il n'y a rien qui dépende de xterm; mais chez toi ?

A+

----------

## geekounet

xterm est en post-dépendance de xorg-x11

EDIT: /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.ebuild :

 *Quote:*   

> PDEPEND="x86? (
> 
>             input_devices_synaptics? ( x11-drivers/synaptics )
> 
>             input_devices_wacom? ( x11-misc/linuxwacom )
> ...

 

----------

## nemo13

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> xterm est en post-dépendance de xorg-x11

 

Bonsoir Pierreg,

Euh  :Embarassed:   c'est comme les valeurs, pourrais-tu me développer un poil les " post-dépendances " ?

là je ne capte pas.

A+

----------

## truz

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   xterm est en post-dépendance de xorg-x11 
> 
> Bonsoir Pierreg,
> 
> Euh   c'est comme les valeurs, pourrais-tu me développer un poil les " post-dépendances " ?
> ...

 +1, malgré l'edit de ton post Pierreg je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre le principe... ce sont des progs qui sont obligatoirement installés même si un programme - par exemple xorg - n'en a pas besoin ?

----------

## geekounet

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*    *pierreg wrote:*   xterm est en post-dépendance de xorg-x11 
> 
> Bonsoir Pierreg,
> 
> Euh   c'est comme les valeurs, pourrais-tu me développer un poil les " post-dépendances " ?
> ...

 

Oui c ça, mais moi non plus je vois pas l'intérêt :/

Ici je crois que c parce qu'auparavant xterm était incorporé avec xfree, et donc on continue à l'installer avec. Mais avec xorg 7, il n'est plus installé par défaut il me semble.

----------

## nemo13

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *truz wrote:*    *nemo13 wrote:*    *pierreg wrote:*   xterm est en post-dépendance de xorg-x11 
> 
> Bonsoir Pierreg,
> 
> Euh   c'est comme les valeurs, pourrais-tu me développer un poil les " post-dépendances " ?
> ...

 

Merci Pierreg,

m'en vais boire une chopine avec Perceval   :Arrow: 

----------

## truz

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Merci Pierreg,
> 
> m'en vais boire une chopine avec Perceval  

 Je te suis et je relance de 15 !   :Laughing: 

----------

## blondin

Pour répondre à truz, c'est lorsque je veux mettre à jour le système avec emerge world.

Avec l'option --ask, il m'affiche les programmes qu'il veut mettre à jour et/ou installer et c'est dans cette liste que je vois xterm, xorg-x11 et un ou deux autres programmes.

Comme me l'a conseillé truz j'ai fait un emerge info. Dans la variable USE, je m'aperçois que j'ai, entre autres, le paramètre bitmap-fonts. 

Serai-t-il possible que ce soit ce paramètre (ou d'autres) qui impose l'installation de xorg puis par dépendance l'installation de xterm, etc ... ?

voici le résultat de emerge info :

```

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 apache1 apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt curl dri eds emboss expat foomaticdb fortran gif gmp idn imagemagick imap jpeg libwww lzw lzw-tiff maildir mhash mysql ncurses nls pam pdflib perl php png postgres python readline samba simplexml slang spell ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vhosts xml xml2 xpm zlib linguas_fr linguas_fr_FR linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Je mets également le résultat de emerge -pvtuDN xorg-x11 :

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-207  -Xaw3d -doc -toolbar -truetype +unicode 727 kB

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3

[ebuild     U ]    app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5 [2.6-r4] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls -nocxx -opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint -xv 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  -bindist -doc +zlib 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r2  +crypt +nls -old-crypt +pam +perl (-selinux) -static

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  -livecd +nls (-selinux) -skey

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 [4.0.7-r4] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-apps/portage-2.0.54 [2.0.51.22-r3] -build -doc (-selinux) 229 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.9  -caps 49 kB

[nomerge      ]      dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

[ebuild   R   ]       dev-lang/python-2.4.2  -X* +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -gdbm -ipv6 +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl +tcltk -ucs2 7 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-1.6-r1  +nls

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3  +berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7  +berkdb -debug -gdbm -ithreads

[ebuild   R   ]     sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  -X* 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 1,013 kB
```

Merci pour votre aide et vos réponses à venir  :Wink: 

Blondin.

----------

## truz

 *blondin wrote:*   

> Pour répondre à truz, c'est lorsque je veux mettre à jour le système avec emerge world.

 Dans ce cas regarde ce que donne emerge -ptvuDN world tu devrais pouvoir identifier le prog responsable de l'install de xorg. Tu peux toujours nous donner le résultat si tu veux, maix comme la sortie de cette commande risque d'être un poil longue je te conseille de la mettre sur pastebin.com ou fr.pastebin.ca

NB: Pour illustrer ce que disais pierreg au sujet des post-dépendances on voit bien sur ton graphe que xterm va être installé après xorg-x11.

----------

## geekounet

Rajoute -tcltk à ton USE, c ça qui pose problème  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir Blondin,

En flanant je viens de tomber sur une commande qui à l'air aussi sympa que equery (qui pourtant pourrait bien te servir ) :

```
qfile xterm

sys-libs/ncurses (/usr/share/terminfo/x/xterm)

sys-libs/ncurses (/etc/terminfo/x/xterm)

x11-base/xorg-x11 (/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/redglass/cursors/xterm)

x11-base/xorg-x11 (/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/whiteglass/cursors/xterm)

x11-base/xorg-x11 (/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/handhelds/cursors/xterm)

x11-base/xorg-x11 (/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/gentoo/cursors/xterm)

x11-base/xorg-x11 (/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/gentoo-blue/cursors/xterm)

x11-base/xorg-x11 (/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/gentoo-silver/cursors/xterm)

x11-terms/xterm (/usr/bin/xterm)
```

qfile à l'air sympa et si je pige ncurse aussi peut installer xterm.

 *Quote:*   

> qfile qfile
> 
> app-portage/portage-utils (/usr/bin/qfile) --------->fournit qfile 

 

Autres points : dans ton emerge il y a :

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U ]     sys-apps/portage-2.0.54 [2.0.51.22-r3] -build -doc (-selinux) 229 kB 

 faut le traiter en 1° avant les autres

 *Quote:*   

> dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2 

 faut sans doute faire un python-update

attention je débute ..donc sujet à dire plus de bétises   :Wink: 

A+

----------

## blondin

Et le gagnant est ... pierreg  :Wink: 

Merci beaucoup, je ne l'ai absolument pas vu ...   :Embarassed: 

Merci Ã  tout le monde, j'ai appris plein de petits trucs qui me serviront mais j'aurais surement encore pleins de questions  :Smile: 

Blondin.

----------

## PabOu

c'est bizarre, chez moi, tcltk ne demande pas d'installer xorg :\

----------

